# Prius electric A/C compressor



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

bipole said:


> I'm looking for an electric A/C compressor for my GTM build. Does anyone know if the '04-'09 prius pump is 12 volt or does it run off hybrid battery? If off hybrid battery, what's the pack voltage on those suckers?
> 
> There are several on ebay for $150-200. It would be nice if this was a workable solution.
> 
> Here's a picture:


200+ volts but I think they run off an inverter,,, reasonably certain they are variable speed. 'Looked at one a while back, then decided to use a Danfoss variable speed unit, instead.


----------



## bipole (Sep 8, 2009)

grayballs said:


> ..... then decided to use a Danfoss variable speed unit, instead.



Oooh, please divulge more info.


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

bipole said:


> Oooh, please divulge more info.


 
http://www.rparts.com/Catalog/Major_Components/compressors/Danfoss/danfoss.asp

Try this,,,, 'Brushless DC' with available, compatible controls. The're small units for an average auto AC but, I guess it depends on what you need. It doesn't look like you're cooling 6-passenger space.
My intent is to cool the controllers, air to the motors and de-humidify the cabin.


----------



## bipole (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are neat, thanks Grey, i bookmarked the site.

My A/C package that was an option for the kit has all the controls to run the system with a belt driven, clutch actuated compressor. I was thinking of using that clutch signal wired to a simple 12v solenoid or relay to switch on/off the compressor. The evap unit has a orifice tube to meter the refrigerant to the evaporator and a pressure switch on the high side to cycle the pump. Start up current shouldn't be too much since the hi/low sides equalize when off.

I was given a 120 vac window unit the other day, was thinking about running the pump off an inverter but it's an r-22 unit, not sure if it would be compatible with r-134.

The real elegant solution would be to set up the system to be able to act as a heat pump as well. I think the COP is somewhere around 5 in the heating mode. That would be getting fancy though, I like simple.


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

bipole said:


> I was given a 120 vac window unit the other day, was thinking about running the pump off an inverter but it's an r-22 unit, not sure if it would be compatible with r-134.
> 
> The real elegant solution would be to set up the system to be able to act as a heat pump as well. I think the COP is somewhere around 5 in the heating mode. That would be getting fancy though, I like simple.


One can still buy R-22,,, the R-134 is used to change out the old R-12 units.
That heat pump idea is about where I'm headed. Living in the Northwest, I find the need for heat outweighs the cabin cooling needs. I have no wild dreams that the controllers and motors will provide enough heat for the cab, but that, along with de-humidifier coils will allow me to defrost the windows. Possibly heated seats,also?


----------

